# Zürich, the city without contrasts



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

This city is beautiful in all its corners, from Oerlikon to Wollishofen and from Witikon to Alstetten (I only found two buildings in city I didn't like, which are the little residential skyscraper complex in Alstetten and another little skyscraper close to Albisrieden). It's green, calm, and secure in all its sides. To summarize, I think I have fallen in love with it  I have uploaded few pics, if I have enough time I'll try to upload some more hehe

*views from künstlergasse street and ETH building*
































































*kreis 1*








































































































































*views of the zürichsee and limmat river*



























































































*kreis 8*






















































































































*kreis 7*
































































*bahnofstrasse*














































--------------------------------------​
PS: I had never seen so many maybachs, maseratis and similar cars in my whole life!


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Impressive medieval city, it has the highest quality index of living in the world. Maybe someone can stay in a 3 star hotel (double bed) from 70 euros, really cheap!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

One of my favourite cities in Europe. Too bad it’s too small for a subway!


----------



## otro (May 27, 2007)

nice....


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

A nice city, one of my favorites in Europe


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

one of the best looking cities not only in europe but the world.


----------



## belgiumguy (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like an extreeeeeeeemely clean city


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics !

Some of them (downtown/innercity) remind me so much the one of my town or of Trento 

In example this


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Doesnt impress me much .


wiki said:


> one of the best looking cities not only in europe but the world.


Really? How you do figure?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome to our town, Dinivan  Nice pictures!!!

nastyathenian: there were actually two public votes concerning a metro network but because the city is very hilly it would have been too expensive. Nevertheless they were building an S-Bahn-network instead of which pretty much in the city proper is underground. Because trams and busses have their own lanes they are quite fast - and it's easier to get around by public transport than by cars.

And BTW, the city is not that small. Okay, the city proper is only 80km2 and has some 375'000 pop. But the metro is 1.8 mio (including subcenters as Zug, Winterthur, Rapperswil and Baden). Because of a good transportation infrarstructure there are even people from Bern and Basel or Konstanz commuting to Zurich, which makes it an economic area of 3.8mio (Greater Zurich Area, or GZA). Don't underestimate it  Last weekend was the Zürifäscht - it's only every 3 years but attracts more then 2mio visitors and the Streetparade is the biggest annual technoparty in the world with 1mio participants.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

> Looks like an extreeeeeeeemely clean city


True, however what surprised me the most was not the level of cleanliness but the fact that it's hard to find litter bins. Barcelona is not much worse with respect to the cleanliness, but place the bins 200m from each other and the city would be like a rubbish dump 



> Some of them (downtown/innercity) remind me so much the one of my town or of Trento


Hey! have you posted pics from Trento? I'd like to see them cos lot, lot of people has recommended me to visit it due to its beautiful landscapes and little towns 



> nastyathenian: there were actually two public votes concerning a metro network but because the city is very hilly it would have been too expensive. Nevertheless they were building an S-Bahn-network instead of which pretty much in the city proper is underground. Because trams and busses have their own lanes they are quite fast - and it's easier to get around by public transport than by cars.


I think it would be a waste of money to build a metro network, not just because it would be very expensive to build it all over those hills, but mostly because the tram and trolley network is already excellent. Okey, maybe there are exceptions to the rule because I've been unable to visit the whole city, but from what I've seen all houses are at max 300 metres away from the nearest station, and usually they are much closer, so those who take the car do it because they want, not because they need to.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Beatiful city and uniqe, i liked narrow streets


----------

